# Help changing fuel filter



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Helps to find the service manual so as to follow the instructions

pdf for installation and service

http://www.parker.com/literature/Racor/21410_Rev_G_110A.pdf

Drain canister before removing

I use an oil change tray under the filter to catch any splashes.


----------



## rjake4618 (Dec 22, 2011)

Brett said:


> Helps to find the service manual so as to follow the instructions
> 
> pdf for installation and service
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help.


----------



## rjake4618 (Dec 22, 2011)

rjake4618 said:


> Thanks for your help.


With no shut off valve is fuel going to be flowing unstoppable until the tank is dry. I just want to cover the bases. I'm not good in a panic situation. I can picture the worst.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Place oil catch pan under filter
Open/remove top vent screw to break vacuum and prevent siphoning
Hoses should be looped higher than tank so no continuous flow.
Open drain plug on bottom of canister to allow remaining fuel to trickle out.


----------



## rjake4618 (Dec 22, 2011)

O.K. Got it. Thanks again.


----------

